# Amazon to match Kindle versions to purchases



## Brian G Turner (Sep 3, 2013)

Finally. Kindle versions of the books I've bought! (Where applicable).

Coming October 2013:
Amazon.com: Kindle MatchBook


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2013)

Excellent. Now I just need some magazine publishers to include a free iPad version with my print subscription and I'll be really happy.


----------



## DarkFiBiro (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice . 

It's a shame that Amazon's Prime perk of borrowing one ebook a month isn't more attractive. That feels quite miserly to me.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 4, 2013)

I am missing something, what is does this actually mean?


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2013)

You'll be entitled to a free or heavily discounted kindle version of books you've bought from amazon since, well, forever. 

It looks like its down to the publishers to decide if they want to take part, so you won't actually get every book, but its a very good offer, and of course they won't know if you have given away, lost or sold the original paper copy.


----------



## StormSeeker (Sep 4, 2013)

I love this! I need to tell my flatmate. She buys books from Amazon constantly. Although she has an eReader and isnt keen on it. I want to pinch it.


----------



## jastius (Sep 5, 2013)

here is a link to audible, an amazon site that is offering a free book on tape download to promote their service.  could be good for commuting or other such situations.

Download a Free Audio Book | Audible Free Trial Offer


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 5, 2013)

I really hope we get the free digital versions.

After all, if I buy CD's, Amazon will provide digital copies for many of them without extra charge.

If I buy a blu-ray, I'll tend to find a DVD and digital version in there as well.

So books - if I buy a book, I would expect to get a free digital version, rather than have to pay for the extra format.

That's how media industries have gone so I hope the publishers play ball. I suspect we'll see them try to milk it for a while, though, as they have traditionally struggled to understand anything to do with the internet. Hence why they've all allowed Amazon to dominate the industry online.


----------

